# Please save me



## bentwoody66 (Feb 7, 2015)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161588983830&alt=web


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 7, 2015)

The fork, fenders, and rear lit rack are also for sale! WHAT A SHAME


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 7, 2015)

If a cabe member gets this fender set please trace a scale duplicate of the decal.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm begging someone to put this back together. Most of the hard parts are there!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 7, 2015)

Let me get this right........ keep junk bikes together, then part out O.G. paint 37-38 Roadmaster??????


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 7, 2015)

i know where a matching patina tank is that would fit this bike perfect if someone bought the parts, matching paint and all. i agree this bike should be saved.

Nick.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 7, 2015)

I would like to see it together and happy again. This was a pretty high end bike in the line, maybe even tank-less.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 7, 2015)

if it wasn't midnight i bet one of my friends would buy it.

Nick.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 7, 2015)

Nick with those prices it will be there tommorrow. A person really needs to talk with the seller and work out a deal for all the parts together.


----------



## jkent (Feb 8, 2015)

I have already talked to the seller and he would not work with me I  made him several offers about 2 weeks ago when he first put the lite rack up for sale and he wasn't willing to work with me at all. I thought he was a Cabe member and I asked in a thread if anyone knew who he was but I quess no one knew.
JKent


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 8, 2015)

Lots of bike stuff listed. Prices seem on the high side.


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 8, 2015)

I bought the chrome chain guard from that parted bike, then I noticed he listed the rest of the bike with exception of the tank.

I also reached out to him for a package deal on the remaining parts for around 1K but he also did not want to work with me. I also offered him 300 bucks for the rack but got no reply back. What a shame!

I told him that his pricing is a bit high and that's why it's not selling. I got no response back from him after that.

I to am interested to know if he is a cabe member.


----------



## slick (Feb 8, 2015)

Where did the fenders go?? Dont see them listed?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 8, 2015)

They just sold


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 8, 2015)

Here were the fenders.  What a damn shame. RIP 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PREWAR-1937...087?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item259f35e40f


----------



## Boris (Feb 8, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> i know where a matching patina tank is that would fit this bike perfect if someone bought the parts, matching paint and all. i agree this bike should be saved.
> Nick.




Sent you a PM regarding the tank.


----------



## jkent (Feb 8, 2015)

He told me he would not drop the price on the rack "he is dead set FIRM". 
That's what I got from him.
JKent


----------



## jkent (Feb 8, 2015)

And I really need that rack but it just seems too high to justify.
JKent


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 8, 2015)

I agree with the rack statement. I would like it because it is the same color as the O.G. paint on my 37 DBR


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 8, 2015)

Well I'm not trying to encourage supporting a bike destroyer but what's the difference between paying $400 or $300 for a part you're not going to see again for sale by itself in the color you need for like 5 years if you're lucky?  I just dropped $100 at the grocery store today and those purchases will be gone in a week.  I don't have a need for the rack but it occurred to me to buy it just 'cuz.


----------



## slick (Feb 8, 2015)

Well, it sucks its getting ripped apart to never be again. Its got the killer Roadmaster color combo, only beat by the green on green color combo.


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 8, 2015)

jkent/bentwoody66,
 Seller got back to me on the rack but said that he is firm at 400 bucks.

I know this to be BS because he offered it to another person that I know for less.

I really like the rack and it would look great on both my CWC's or as garage wall art until I really need it for a project, but I am only willing to pay the 300 bucks that I offered him. 

The difference between paying 300 or 400 bucks is 100 bucks that I too can spend at the grocery store


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 8, 2015)

bentwoody66 said:


> If a cabe member gets this fender set please trace a scale duplicate of the decal.




If any member here has this decal on a fender I would appreciate exact dimensions. V/r Shawn


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 8, 2015)

Yea I need that traced to exact size and style. I've had an incomplete pattern since before christmas. Just can't get it right to satisfy me.


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 9, 2015)

So, who ended up buying the rack?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 9, 2015)

Well it is done! I hope someone bought all the parts to put her back together and we see her here real soon.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 20, 2015)

The decal is 2.5x1 inch.  If anyone lives in the San Diego area and whats to take high resolution pictures of it and good measurements let me know.

Nick.


----------



## thatonejohn (Feb 20, 2015)

Using a ruler that can be placed directly on the decal would be useful too.  Perspective/scale is off due to the distance between the decal and the ruler.  On an extreme level, it's like holding a ruler in your hand to measure a tree that's hundreds of feet away.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 20, 2015)

I would like to have a tracing of the outline of this decal if possible. V/r Shawn


----------

